# V blade on Jeep



## bigdan (Apr 12, 2007)

As winter winds down, I am beginning to think about how to improve next season. Anyone here besides plowmeister running a V? Specifically the meyer 1/2 ton? Plowmeister, sounds like you northeastern guys had a crazy season, how did this winter go?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## V10F250SD (Oct 25, 2008)

plowmiesters the man for putting a v plow on a wrangler ..... i would love to try it but i feel like the modifying would be to much of a head ache to get intoooo ..... it would be plow company made a light weight V to fit on a wrangler .....


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

I'm thinking about getting a V plow for next year too. But if I find a good used one it'll go on my full-sized Chevy SWB. My Cherokee works well but for the REALLY deep stuff where I would need a V plow, traction was a bit on the light side with the Cherokee. For everything else, the Jeep worked fine. MLG


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Would love a V Plow on my Rubicon


----------

